# Over the counter estrogen blocker



## Wes1 (May 13, 2011)

Just got a prescription from my doctor for test cyp 200mg ever two weeks. This for my low T of 191. At this doseage do I need to be concerned with Gyno or are the doses here to low for it to be and issue? I see quite a few OTC anti estrogen products on the market. Do any of them actually work and how effective are they compared to the prescription ones? Thank You.


----------



## Himik (May 13, 2011)

I highly doubt you will have any gyno problems on 100mg of test a week. If you are really worried you can check out EP, he sells some nice stuff for your rats.


----------



## Wes1 (May 13, 2011)

Sorry I am new to this site so I do not know all of short hand. What is EP?


----------



## Himik (May 13, 2011)

Extreme Peptides


----------



## TGB1987 (May 13, 2011)

Himik said:


> Extreme Peptides


 
This ^ .  The only one on the market anymore that is worth using on the market now would be Ironmaglabs E-control but I don't know if it is in stock yet.   You should take something for your E2 (estrogen levels) while on 200mgs a week.  I would use aromasin at 12.5mgs 3 times a week. Possibly more or less depending how your blood tests come back once you start using the aromasin.   Even at a TRT dose elevated estrogen is possible.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 13, 2011)

I'd include 3000mg of vitamin C a day as well.  It's said to help.



/V


----------



## 07bobber (May 13, 2011)

I have been test cream for a while, I take indole 3 carbinol 100mg in the morning and 100 at night my test levels went up over 300 and estrogen didnt budge you should also take zinc 50 mg morning and night for help with dht

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## 07bobber (May 14, 2011)

make that 200 in the morning and night


----------



## Diesel618 (May 14, 2011)

6-bromo is the best OTC AI. Far more effective and side friendly than ATD.


----------



## vannesb (May 14, 2011)

Wes1 said:


> Just got a prescription from my doctor for test cyp 200mg ever two weeks. This for my low T of 191. At this doseage do I need to be concerned with Gyno or are the doses here to low for it to be and issue? I see quite a few OTC anti estrogen products on the market. Do any of them actually work and how effective are they compared to the prescription ones? Thank You.



That is a low dose my doc has me on 400mg and wrote me a script for nolvadex to have on hand. Your blood work will show what your estogen levels are. I would look at an ai instead


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2011)

all the good stuff is gone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2011)

novedex xt


----------

